# TT TDi Quattro came up North for a detail



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2011)

Easter Saturday, and another TT for the DDB treatment. This one came all the way from Kent to be done, Stuart the owner had seen some of my work on here and had rang and asked if I could sort the finish on his car while he was up North visiting relatives for the weekend. No problem the car was booked in for the required work.

Car arrived on the Friday night and was locked in the unit for an early start on the Saturday morning. Initial inspection revealed a fair bit of muck, an entire squadron of dead flies off the journey North and the odd light scratch and swirl was present. I was aware of the car having a bit of bodywork on the passenger side after a light accident (more on this later).

I had my Jedi Apprentice, Jonnie on hand today as well, as we had 1 day for a full correction and interior and the wheels were to be taken off and the hubs and callipers to be repainted. The new Audis all seem to have corroded hubs and callipers after about 6 months, not good on a quality marque.

Befores
































































Products Used in cleaning stages

AS G101 for fly removal, arches tyres etc
AS Smart Wheels
Cquartz Iron X
AS Tardis
AS Actimousse
Megs Shampoo Plus and 2BM
Sonus Grey Clay
Megs Last Touch as clay lube









The contents of the rinse bucket!








Into the unit, dried and wheels removed ready for the painting.

"where we are going we don't need roads"









After a good scrub with the wire brush the discs and bits I didn't want painting were masked off, and I set about the rest with the Silver Hammerite Smooth Spray. I have used Hammerite for years and always brushed it on, WHY??? This is so much easier.
From this








To this









Car was then masked up ready for polishing and initial inspection under the halogens. Here is where the real work began. The accident damage I mentioned earlier was more then visible under the halogens!

Buffer Trails, scratches blend lines, flat spots the lot!!!

















































In fact the general paintwork condition on the car for a 6 month old car was not great. More swirls, damage etc. A lot of it had most likely been there since delivery.


















Time was against us so while I set to the polishing Jonnie cracked on with the wheel cleaning and sealing, and then the interior work. Wheels were cleaned with more AS Smart Wheels, then AS Tardis to remove the tar deposits, followed by Cquartz Iron X. All 4 wheels were then sealed with 2 coats of FK1000p for maximum durability. 

















Polishing was taken care of using the Scholl Concepts range, initial hit done using S17+ using a yellow 3M pad, this was stepped up to a yellow Sonus Compounding pad where required. First hit on rear wing prior to any refining being done.

50/50








































Rest of the car was polished using the same method, then it was all refined using the Scholl Concepts S40 on a blue 3M pad.
Once the wheels were put back on, and the polishing was finished the car was rinsed off to remove any polish dust then given an IPA wipe down, prior to a coat of Poorboys Black Hole Glaze being applied. LSP today was Petes 53 Black Pearl, always a winner on black. Leaving this.









Interior was cleaned using a weak AS G101 mix, and then dressed using Poorboys Natural look. Leather givena clean with a damp MF as it was clean and then fed with the Gliptone conditioner.

All windows were clayed then sealed using Rain X, and all chrome trim was cleaned and polished using Jeffs Prime.

Exhausts cleaned using the 00 Wire Wool and Megs Next Gen polish
This







To This








After a final Zaino Z-8 wipedown to remove any wax hazing the car was ready for collection, and a few after shots.


























































































































Thanks for looking and all comments are appreciated. Many thanks to Stuart, and I hope it wasn't too dirty after your return south. :lol:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

Excellent job


----------



## chrishumes (Jun 16, 2008)

looks very good mate, keep up the good work, will be in touch soon to get the new volvo done.

congrats on going full time as well, got the email...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2011)

chrishumes said:


> looks very good mate, keep up the good work, will be in touch soon to get the new volvo done.
> 
> congrats on going full time as well, got the email...


Thanks for that Chris, see you soon.


----------



## Guzi (Jun 13, 2010)

Fantastic work.


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

Awesome results. 8)

Question: Can you use the 00 Wire Wool on a chrome tailpipe? If so, where do you buy it?

Cheers.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Looks mint, saving up to get mine done.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2011)

Rogue said:


> Awesome results. 8)
> 
> Question: Can you use the 00 Wire Wool on a chrome tailpipe? If so, where do you buy it?
> 
> Cheers.


Thanks for that, the 00 wire wool is all I use, that and Meguiars Next Gen metal polish. Try www.cleanyourcar.co.uk


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Rogue said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome results. 8)
> ...


Thanks David. 

Rogue


----------



## SteveTDCi (Nov 10, 2009)

top work, blacks always one of those colours where the results look fantastic. Slightly off track, the 3M pads what is it that everyone likes about them ? I've used the spot pads on a DA and just couldn't get on with them, i found them too soft, i've now got a rotary and wonder if they are more suited to that ?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2011)

SteveTDCi said:


> top work, blacks always one of those colours where the results look fantastic. Slightly off track, the 3M pads what is it that everyone likes about them ? I've used the spot pads on a DA and just couldn't get on with them, i found them too soft, i've now got a rotary and wonder if they are more suited to that ?


Thanks for that, you are right about the black.

You pretty much answered your own question there. They are better by rotary, used with the 3M polish I've not really come across much better. The Scholl Concepts polish is comparable but I'm still trying to find a pad that works as well.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2011)

malstt said:


> Looks mint, saving up to get mine done.


Cheers Mal, I'll get yours exactly the same, promise.


----------



## sbd119 (Jan 2, 2010)

As the person whose car it is, just wanted to say I'm really pleased with the results, esp. the hubs which look much better now.

It was a pleasure to meet you David, and Helen says thanks for driving us to the restaurant, definitely service above and beyond.

Cheers, Stuart


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2011)

sbd119 said:


> As the person whose car it is, just wanted to say I'm really pleased with the results, esp. the hubs which look much better now.
> 
> It was a pleasure to meet you David, and Helen says thanks for driving us to the restaurant, definitely service above and beyond.
> 
> Cheers, Stuart


Thanks for that Stuart, also a pleasure to meet you guys. Hopefully see you again later in the year.


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Rogue said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome results. 8)
> ...


Will this stuff from Amazon do the trick? I notice it's "0000" rather than "00", so presumably is an even finer grade?

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Faithfull-ASW1O ... 703&sr=8-2

Cheers.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2011)

Rogue said:


> [email protected] said:
> 
> 
> > Rogue said:
> ...


Yip, 0000 is even finer. Will do the job, but for more stubborn marks you would be better off with the "00" I reckon.


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

[email protected] said:


> Yip, 0000 is even finer. Will do the job, but for more stubborn marks you would be better off with the "00" I reckon.


Thanks David.

Rogue


----------



## mrdemon (Apr 20, 2005)

nice

but I would not have painted the face of the hubs


----------

